# Option Franchise



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

hey Juju, i was just wondering if u rode your boards yet? and if so what did u think of the Option and how did it compare to other boards u ridden? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey willj

No, haven't had a chance yet. The resort I live in doesn't open till the 18th opened yet. We hiked up last week but I took an old board as the cover was a bit sketchy down low. We had over 40cm of fresh last week so we're planning a day trip to Val Thorens this coming week. Will probably take the Franchise for a blast and will give you a report soon after.


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

Any thoughts on the franchise???

got myself an 08 one cheap all ready for winter season in nz cant wait!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

old thread!

the franchise is a stiff freeride-oriented board (continuation of the sansalone pro)


----------

